# Need a rig @ 28k...'.



## Arnab boss (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi guys...' I need a rig mainly 4r downloading frm net and watching hd movies and a little gaming in mid settings...' I don't need a moniter as I will connect it with my 32inch lcd tv...its full hd tv so don't require a moniter...'

I need a ddr3 based rig so Amd or intel...? 

A wireless keyboard and mouse.., a good psu to handle the load and gpu with hdmi ports or dvi port...' a case with good cooling and looks...'

I want a vfm rig and it will run atleast 20 hours a day...'


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

At that budget of 28k, AMD is best for you.

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k OR Phenom II X2 545 @ 4.8k OR Athlon II X2 240 @ 3k
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.7k OR *asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=vhi75jnBeZVzizh0
Get the second option as you are building an HTPC anyway. If not, then the first one is good as later you can upgrade your rig easily due to 2xGFX card slots and 4xRAM slots.

2x2GB DDR3 @ 4.5k
Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k
Get a good wireless kbd plus mouse like Logitech or Microsoft.
CM Elite 330 or get a smaller HTPC case @ 2k
1TB WD Green @ 4k.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

add to that Bluray combo drive that reads bluray discs and writes to DVD/CD. 5.5k for this.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 19, 2009)

Any more options guys...'


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

Athlon II X4 550
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H
Corsair XMS2 800MHz DDR2 2x2GB
Sapphire HD4670 GDDR3
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500Gb HDD
Logitech wiress keyboard and mouse
Corsair VX450W
Zebronics Bijli or Cooler Master Elite 330
Sony Blu-ray and DVD combo drive


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 19, 2009)

Dude I want  a quadcore cpu and a ddr3 based rig..'

I need a case with good cooling and  a psu that can handle it...' a gpu which can support mid and high gaming and watching hd movies...'
I will connect this rig with my 32inch lcd full hd tv...' 

Now guys I will b getting this in this week so help ma asap...' 

By the way how is phenom 2 x3 720 cpu...? Any config in this...'


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Dude, Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k is the way to go as I already suggested! The mobo which I already suggested can handle even Crysis @ low settings through IGP. No need for a separate card. If you want a rig @ 28k which can game at high settings on your 32" LCD, then I'm sorry to say that you will have to up your budget.

Palit GTX260 SONIC @ 10-11k
Corsair VX450W @ 4k
CM-690 @ 4.5k

There you go, no worries at all. 

Also, the Phenom II X3 720BE is a tri core and @ 7.5k. Better buy the proccys suggested earlier as in gaming, the Phenom II X2 550 will serve you best today @ 3.1 GHz, but in the future, quad core will serve you better, so Athlon II X4 620.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Dude I want  a quadcore cpu and a ddr3 based rig..'
> 
> I need a case with good cooling and  a psu that can handle it...' a gpu which can support mid and high gaming and watching hd movies...'
> I will connect this rig with my 32inch lcd full hd tv...'
> ...



the only ddr3+quad core config possible for 28k budget is athlon ii x4 config given by Krow. go for it. x3 720 is good but an extra core helps a lot in the future.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok guys...' I will give a shot @ krows config...! But any gigabyte mobo as I had a bad experience with asus...'

And how abt 9600gt...' or hd 4770 as a gpu...? Psu should I go 4 vx 450 or any cheaper options r there to run this rig....'


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

gigabyte also has 785G mobos in the market. just enquire in the market.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Ok guys...' I will give a shot @ krows config...! But any gigabyte mobo as I had a bad experience with asus...'
> 
> And how abt 9600gt...' or hd 4770 as a gpu...? Psu should I go 4 vx 450 or any cheaper options r there to run this rig....'


Hmmm... The ASUS mobo is solid, don't worry. Else, look for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 7k or MSI 790GX - G65 @ 7.2k.

For that rig, IF you want to game at higher res, then get a GPU. Your IGP can let you game at lower res anyway. It's no point getting a 4770/9600GT now. Let nvidia's new cards hit the market and you will get these cards at dirt cheap rates. If you still want to buy a good GPU, then buy the GTS250 512MB GDDR3. Its for 7.1k as opposed to the 4770 for 6.6k-7.4k. GTS250 is much better for gaming than 4770.

If you are buying a GPU, then get the VX450W, or else go for the Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k or Gigabyte 460W @ 2.5k or Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k or Cooler Master *REAL* Power Pro 460W @ 3.5k.


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 20, 2009)

I am looking to rebuild my rig as it is currently outdated or getting to be so. The above config suites me fine, however I need help in the fact I have a PCI interface from M-Audio. Its a sound card. I will need a mobo which supports it. Any ideas ? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 20, 2009)

Would suggest you change the mobo to... Gigabyte GA-MA785GPMT-UD2H or Biostar one!


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guys...'

Ill look in to it...' now guys I am facing a typical prob to set up my old creative 4.1 channel home theater system with my lcd tv...' the audio jack frm the amplifire end has a stereo output and my lcd tv or dvd player has a av input...' so what to do guys need help...! 

And is zebronics antibiotic will b enough for the abv config...'


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

can you take a snapshot of connectivity ports available at the rear of your TV and post it here?

zebby antibiotic is good. also reaper and bijli. my pick would be CM elite 335


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 21, 2009)

yep I own a CM Elite 335

It rox. Go for it with your eyes closed


----------



## acewin (Oct 23, 2009)

icecoolz said:


> I am looking to rebuild my rig as it is currently outdated or getting to be so. The above config suites me fine, however I need help in the fact I have a PCI interface from M-Audio. Its a sound card. I will need a mobo which supports it. Any ideas ?
> 
> thanks in advance!


bro, all mobo have got PCI interface, and if you have M-Audio sound card you really got a good sound card with you.

@arnab, why do you want a quad core for downloading for so long better get a dual core with good power efficiency and a good energy saving board. and HD4670 or a similar card is way to go for HD playback. And yep a good cabinet with good cooling options. coolermaster elite, zebronics reaper/rage are some good cabinets.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
reaper will be better than antibiotic IMO.

give snapshot of ports, but you will need to buy a converting cable. Or look for good gfx card which has proper output ports for you. BTW your LCD has got HDMI or not ??


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 23, 2009)

acewin said:


> bro, all mobo have got PCI interface, and if you have M-Audio sound card you really got a good sound card with you.
> 
> @arnab, why do you want a quad core for downloading for so long better get a dual core with good power efficiency and a good energy saving board. and HD4670 or a similar card is way to go for HD playback. And yep a good cabinet with good cooling options. coolermaster elite, zebronics reaper/rage are some good cabinets.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Well this one was posted : 

*asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=vhi75jnBeZVzizh0

And it does not seem to have a PCI interface. Thats why I was wondering. Anyways thanks for the reply.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 27, 2009)

Guys I changed my mind and now going for phenom 955 or similar kind of it...' 

 my config is like....' 
Amd phenom 2 955 b.e 

Ga ma785gmt  - ud3h

Corsair ddr3 1600mhz 2 gb ram...'

Cm 690 side transparent...

Wireless keyboard & Mouse...'

2 dvd optical drives... 

A psu that can handle this with a gpu   like gts 260 or hd 5850...,but I will get the gpu later...' 

A photo smart printer,,, !

And lastly I hav a seagate 500 gb 7200.11 series hdd is it ok or should change it...'

Guys give me a update of these....' all suggestion r welcome;...'


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2009)

at that budget, I would recommend core i5. 

btw, for surfing+downloading+mid gaming, wouldn't Athlon II X4 630 do the job well?


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 28, 2009)

@desibond...dude I know athlon will do but I won't b upgrading the cpu for 3 yrs so phenom 2 will b futureproof...'

Secondly phenom 2 955 performance is better than i5.... So better stick 2 it 

Lets hope 4 the best...' give some killer config guys...' budget now increased to 40k...'


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2009)

hmm.

Phenom II X4 955 BE : 9k??
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO or MSI 790GX-G65 : 7k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB DDR3 1333MHz x2 : 6.5k
WD Black 1TB HDD: 5.5k
Corsair VX550W
Cooler Master Elite 335 or Cooler Master CM690
dvd burner
logitech k/b and mouse
Leadtek or Pinnacle Vista media center kit (check if it works for windows 7)
APC 1.1KVA UPS: 5.5k
wait for HD5750 to get cheaper (a month or two) and grab it. till then 785G or 790GX should be good for mid level gaming


----------



## vickybat (Oct 28, 2009)

Can a corsair vx 450 handle the above rig along with an apc 650va ups?


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

For a cheaper alternative to the mobo, check out MSI 785G EM65 @ 5.2k, comes with 1xPCI-E x16 and 4 X DDR3 RAM slots. Really great mobo. My friend got it today.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 29, 2009)

Phenom X2 550 BE
Biostar TA790GX a3+
Corsair XMS3 2 GB DDR3
500 GB Seagat Barracuda
CoolerMaster 330 Elite
Zebronics 550 PRO

Till Now It Gets 21k

Rest money invest in gud GFX card, Speakers and KB+Mouse

Biostar TA790GX a3+ have SB750 chipset which has ACC (AMD overdrive support), So Can Unlock the x2 To x4 And overclock Like Hell coz of BE processor.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2009)

Krow said:


> For a cheaper alternative to the mobo, check out MSI 785G EM65 @ 5.2k, comes with 1xPCI-E x16 and 4 X DDR3 RAM slots. Really great mobo. My friend got it today.



Thanks dude for pointing it out. 

Is this the model? : 
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&prod_no=1864


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2009)

^Yes, That's the one mate.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 30, 2009)

Well guys thanks 4 ur replies...' by the way how is gigabyte ga ma785gmt - ud3h...? will it work fine with phenom 2 955 cpu...?

Abt psu Corsair vx550 or tx 750... As I will b xfire it later...'

May b hd 5770 or 5850...'


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

^It will work very well, but I suggest you look for MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k or E65 @ 5.2k. Crossfire... Hmmm... From what I can figure out, its not worth it to crossfire any card, best get the fastest single GPU rather than CF. I would wait for Fermi before buying a GPU. But if you still wanna buy and CF later, then go for Corsair TX650 as it is more than enough for CF. Also, have a look at the HX620W, which is modular.


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 4, 2009)

Well guys my final setup...'

Amd phenom 2 x4 955 b.e @ 8.6k.. 

Gigabytes ga ma785gmt - ud3h... @ 8k...

Corsair ddr3  1333mhz  2gb ....? 

Corsair vx 550 or tx 650 ....?   

1 tb hdd seagate or wd black...? 

wireless keyboard and mouse  logitec / microsoft ....? 

 Cooler master  690 side transparent @ 4.9k ...'

2 optical dvd rw @ 2k 

gpu ill buy later.... As the prices get stable...hd 5850 or gts 260....' 

how's the config guys any change needed then suggest it...' and the price updates of the abv left blank...'


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

^^
*PSU:*
Corsair VX450: RS. 3990 *(corrected as per below : Hellstorm)*
 Corsair TX650: RS. 6930
_ By the way you are thinking of getting a GPU in the future, a TX650 would be better._

*RAM:*
Corsair TWIN3X2048-1333C9 (2x1GB) / 1333Mhz: RS. 2888
*HDD:*
Western Digital - WD1001FALS: RS 5670
*Mouse/Keyboard:*
Just allocate ~RS.1500, you can get both in this. Mouse would be wireless.

Good choice for CPU/Motherboard...!

*Note:*
All prices as per Lynx, without TAX


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 4, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> *PSU:*
> Corsair VX550: RS. 3990


You sure you mean VX550W at 4k? VX450W comes at that price. VX550W is around 5.7k now!
Western Digital FALS street price is higher than that. Got the price from Prime ABGB as 6.5k.
For DDR3 RAM minimum 1666MHz!


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> You sure you mean VX550W at 4k? VX450W comes at that price. VX550W is around 5.7k now!
> Western Digital FALS street price is higher than that. Got the price from Prime ABGB as 6.5k.
> For DDR3 RAM minimum 1666MHz!




Sorry ya...it is *VX450W* at the price I mentioned.

*This* is what I saw for the WDC HDD. I always found ABGB to be higher priced than Lynx.

And *this* is what I saw for the RAM. DDR3 is available at 1333 Mhz speed.

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31knNdYVVLL._SL500_AA200_.jpg


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 4, 2009)

Getting from the shop is a cheaper alternative normally! Their prices are always cheaper than the online shops. Just check www.techshop.in. Although the site is neatly designed and has good service but the prices are very much bloated. But that price from lynx-india is the best i have seen so far. I got a price from a dealer in Pune for WD FALS at 7.2k. Imagine that! 
About the RAM's, i didnt mean that 1333MHz didn't exist or something, 1333MHz wont give you much difference than DDR2 1066MHz in real use. Its the 1666MHz  one's where its really pulls away from the DDR2.


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ Here in Delhi it is the other way around. 

Nehru Place is where most stuff is procured for computers. Most of the time, they do not have high-end equipment (*sxyadii* could not find high - speed DDR2 DIMMs there)

And if they have stuff, it is over priced. I found Lynx to be cheapest, and they deliver fast to New Delhi.

Ya..true about the 1666Mhz, but the price shoots up. Within Arnab's budget, 1333Mhz is good. Just that its not true 1333Mhz, he will need to work to get the latencies and FSB ratios, so it runs at true 1333Mhz.


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 4, 2009)

@ asigh...' thanks dude abt the info...

I am going 4r this config... Just asking can a vx 550 can handle my rig with gpu added later or should stick to tx 650...!

I am in a dilemma for this...' and  ddr3 rams  r available but 1666 mhz is a bit tough to find...' 1333mhz is available....dude some help will  b needed to set my fsb and latencies...'

Wht abt the mobo is it ok or should opt 4r   790gx chipsets ...?

is the case is ok   or some other opt...

Any idea abt crucial rams availability  in india...? I saw it in newegg and was selling @ $60...' ddr3


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> @ asigh...' thanks dude abt the info...
> 
> I am going 4r this config... Just asking can a vx 550 can handle my rig with gpu added later or should stick to tx 650...!
> 
> ...



VX550 will handle it fine. One single GPU board though. Not SLI/Xfire or Dual PCB. 

Sure will help you set the latencies. Not an issue. If you can afford 1333Mhz, go for it. You get blazing fast RAM. Not sure if Crucial is available in India ..not seen.

CM690 is excellent. I have it. Though I am an advocate of Full ATX cases (since I ran out of space), but CM690 is good. Hell, you can mount 1/2 a dozen fans in there....! That too 120MM......!

Regarding motherboard, not an AMD expert, but it looks good. Saw some reviews. Your processor is nice too.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 5, 2009)

790GX chipset is the best possible AMD solution i know of. Gigabyte 790GX boards are on the expensive side! Biostars are equally good and cheaper. So get what's cheaper and supports DDR3. Try and online shop for the RAMs! Just check out these babies:
Patriot Extreme Performance Viper Series 3x2GB 1600Mhz DDR3 PVT36G1600LLK.
OCZ Core i7 Edition 3x2GB DDR3 1600MHz OCZ3X1600LV6GK.
OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 3x2GB DDR3 1600MHz OCZ3RPR1600LV6GK.
The first two are CL8 RAM's and Reaper one is CL7! 
Got them from techshop.in.
GSkill F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD 3x2GB.
CL6 RAM's... ummmmmmmm! Tasty!!! 

All these are out of your budget... but just drool on them!


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2009)

^^mm..

Patriot series you mentioned are good. So are the Reapers. But so expensive. I live with the Corsairs. As long as they are fast enough (not fastest), and have pretty heat spreaders...!


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm I'd like it...' will try them in my nxt intel rig....' 

As of now as asigh said Corsair is best and its warranty is very best.... '

4r mobo Amd newest chipset is 785g ...now which one will run well with phenom 2 955....790gx or 785g..?

as asigh said a vx 550 is ideal 4 this rig but no sli@ crossfire so will a tx 650 will  a better options...?


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Hmm I'd like it...' will try them in my nxt intel rig....'
> 
> As of now as asigh said Corsair is best and its warranty is very best.... '
> 
> ...



VX550 is more than enough, buddy. TX650 would be an overkill, unless you want multi-GPU in the future. Depends, since it will cost more...!

Corsair is good, high speed, well tested RAM.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

Both 785 and 790 will run well. 790 is better for OCing. Avoid Biostar boards though, I'm saying this purely due to the lack of 100% solid capacitors. Get MSI 790 board for 7k. Else stick to 785 based boards like MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k or MSI 785GM-E65 @ 5.6k or Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H @ 5.8k. The Gigabyte 785 is my recommendation if you are not into OCing.

VX550W will do just fine. I suggest you look for Antec EA650 @ 4.8k or GlacialPower 650AA @ 4.8k. If not, then have a look @ Seasonic 500W @ 5k. It will be able to power any single GPU system that you throw at it.


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> VX550W will do just fine. I suggest you look for Antec EA650 @ 4.8k or GlacialPower 650AA @ 4.8k. If not, then have a look @ Seasonic 500W @ 5k. It will be able to power any single GPU system that you throw at it.



Why suggesting a 650W supply buddy. 500W or 550W is more than enough...


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

asigh said:


> Why suggesting a 650W supply buddy. 500W or 550W is more than enough...


Agreed, but PSU prices are really bloated these days. There was a time when people bought VX450W for 3.2k and TX750W for 7k. Look at the prices today. 

Hence, those PSU's are really GREAT VFM. Why would you not buy a 650W PSU which gives 88-92% efficiency, that is cheaper than the 550W one? It's like:



			
				Godfather said:
			
		

> I'll make you an offer you can't refuse


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> Agreed, but PSU prices are really bloated these days. There was a time when people bought VX450W for 3.2k and TX750W for 7k. Look at the prices today.
> 
> Hence, those PSU's are really GREAT VFM. Why would you not buy a 650W PSU which gives 88-92% efficiency, that is cheaper than the 550W one? It's like:



I would bet my pants (and underwear) on *Tagan, Silverstone, and Corsair* only. Do not mind paying the premium for these brands (even if bloated). Man, do not want to risk my expensive stuff on anything else. Plus if OC'ing the risk runs even higher.

I would hate an offer made my Don Corleone -- infact anyone with that sir name..! Obviously you cannot refuse...imagine a gun to your head, and half of Italy's-migrated-to-Chicago mafioso holding that gun.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

I would add Seasonic, Antec, Delta and GlacialPower to that list. If you did not know that already, then some Corsair PSU's are Seasonic OEM's. All the above PSU companies are great and totally worth Corleone's gun.


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> I would add Seasonic, Antec, Delta and GlacialPower to that list. If you did not know that already, then some Corsair PSU's are Seasonic OEM's. All the above PSU companies are great and totally worth Corleone's gun.



Yea I know about the outsourcing which Corsair does for the internal core of the PSU. OK, I missed out on the power PSU list, but I still bet on the first three I listed. Having read most forums and post with them as prime PSU of choice. Even if slight doubt, do not risk the PSU. 

I would rather make a choice from my boat house and laptop (fantasy), than with Corleone's gun to my head......!


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

asigh said:


> Yea I know about the outsourcing which Corsair does for the internal core of the PSU. OK, I missed out on the power PSU list, but I still bet on the first three I listed. Having read most forums and post with them as prime PSU of choice. Even if slight doubt, do not risk the PSU.
> 
> I would rather make a choice from my boat house and laptop (fantasy), than with Corleone's gun to my head......!


In your way, you are right. Brands are a very personal choice anyway.  My only point here is that performance is better in some of the brands I mentioned at a cheaper price and also they are well reputed brands. So one need not worry about those. Only concern should be after sales service and warranty.


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2009)

So...
SHALOM...!


----------

